# Fix Mini LST Diffs Now is the time....



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok so.. this post might be against the rules.. Please dont boot me off the forum,

but I think it has to be done...

Losi has just opened up there forum... Thats right Team Losi has a forum..

I started a thread asking them to FIX the Mini LST Diffs...

I am asking everyone.. to click on the link below.. 

and make that thread.. 

Long and Loud so they hear us...!!


We have a way for Losi to hear our voices... 

Now is the time to act!!

Here is the Link-->http://forum.losi.com/showthread.php?t=92


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What a RC racer that breaks


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> What a RC racer that breaks


Ummm you ever owned a mini lst?


----------



## gibbyblkzr2 (Oct 16, 2009)

ive had the same problem with mine and the only way to get some long term use out of them is either use the MIP diffs or shim the heck out of the stock diffs and it might help.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Also I would not go brushless.


----------

